

Amazon recruiters lying about hiring managers so they can trick candidates - throwawayacct10
http://pastebin.com/K5s7tYg4

======
smileysteve
Based on the reviews we're hearing about Amazon an an employer, you might
should be thankful.

But definitely opaque in an atmosphere where they need you more than you need
them.

I can understand if they don't want to give the hiring manager's name until
the interview because some people are crazy on linkedin. BUT, they should
definitely be able to give you better details about the interview.

------
dash488
I have had a lot of calls that go like this.

But usually I wont waste my time past the first call if they can't put a name
on the hiring manager.

